# Funky Fresh Minerals



## Cerydwen (Jul 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried products from Funky Fresh Minerals (UK company)?

Thanks


----------



## Bourne Beauty (May 11, 2011)

I have just ordered some sapmles from them so will let you know


----------

